# E-cigarettes - disruptive innovation & public health potential



## Alex (18/11/14)

*Published on Nov 18, 2014*
Professor Gerry Stimson speaking at the HIT Hot Topics Conference 2014 in Liverpool, on the harm reduction potential of electronic cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

